# Looking for expats in Lamia



## Patrinka (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all of you, i am currently living in Lamia, I moved 4 months ago and am looking for other female expats to meet for coffee, to exchange experiences about living in Greece and other... I am from Slovakia, but would be glad to meet any expats in this area. It seems there is no foreigner in this town except me.


----------

